# Uncle T's New Toy!!



## Corey J (Feb 8, 2014)

Look what me and Uncle T are heading back with!!!! 

Can anybody guess the year?!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my, that's beautiful. 1964?


----------



## Corey J (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks! '64 had the horizontal lights!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 8, 2014)

OK 1965, I was close. Looked a little boxy for a '65.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 8, 2014)

That's a 1965!!!

Congrats!!! I had a 1967 as a teenager, I miss her from time to time now...


----------



## cramer (Feb 9, 2014)

Uncle T would be my favorite uncle


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Boy do I remember those.  

Hoss


----------



## Corey J (Feb 9, 2014)

Unloading her!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 9, 2014)

cramer said:


> Uncle T would be my favorite uncle



Lucky for me, Uncle T is Dad!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a nice goat!!! Awesome.


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2014)

Here's an update on the goat! We've obviously done some cosmetic upgrades. The crager SS wheels really make it pop I think! She's got a totally new front suspension on her and the rear will be next. We've also done a lot of work under the hood and it's running like a champ.


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2014)

Gto


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2014)

Goat


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2014)

Crager SS wheels


----------



## flattop (May 30, 2014)

Fine looking GTO!


----------



## blt152 (May 30, 2014)

Had one when I was a youngster, same color but mine was a convertible. 389ci with tri-power and an Edelbrock manifold with dual Holly quads. Ran it mostly with the stock tri-power. That car would flat out run, it had so much torque it would break a motor mount if you really got on it off the line.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful ride there bud


----------

